# Fertilizing White Silica Sand?



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You could just use fertilizer tabs, pushed down under the major plants. But, maintaining white sand so it stays white isn't an easy job. Biofilm, algae, and mulm tend to collect on it, making it a much more dingy, but natural looking substrate.Regular vacuuming should help a lot, especially if the sand is stirred up some each time.


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> You could just use fertilizer tabs, pushed down under the major plants. But, maintaining white sand so it stays white isn't an easy job. Biofilm, algae, and mulm tend to collect on it, making it a much more dingy, but natural looking substrate.Regular vacuuming should help a lot, especially if the sand is stirred up some each time.


I was thinking of fertilizer tabs, but my concern with them is that stirring up and vacuuming the sand will cause the fertilizer tab chemicals to leach out into the water. Is that a valid concern? What are the consequences of that happening?

Thanks,

Yasmin


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

No that's not a problem it's just ferts and anything that can't be used will be removed by your filtration.

- Brad


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

As Hoppy mentioned, use fert tabs. I've using it this way for some time now on silica sand in my discus tank. The sand won't stay at that color but when using a syphon make sure to stirr about an inch.


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

bradac56 said:


> No that's not a problem it's just ferts and anything that can't be used will be removed by your filtration.
> 
> - Brad





pandapr said:


> As Hoppy mentioned, use fert tabs. I've using it this way for some time now on silica sand in my discus tank. The sand won't stay at that color but when using a syphon make sure to stirr about an inch.


Thanks all! 

So another follow up question - do LFSs and Petsmarts usually carry fert tabs? Any specific brands of preference + brands to avoid?

Thanks,

Yasmin


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

They should be able to get you Seachem's Flourish Tabs without any problems tho I prefer Dupla's root tabs myself but there hard to get outside of Germany (I deal with a importer once I year for that stuff).

I've also heard of people just using Miracle Grow's plant sticks with good results.

- Brad


----------



## cold__blooded (Jun 5, 2009)

I would not have thought about using Miracle Grow's plant sticks. Is that ok?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The potential problem with using Miracle Grow plant sticks is that they contain urea, which can lead to green water if they ever work their way out from under the substrate. The worst green water I ever had was caused by using them in a 120 gallon tank, and later pulling one up when I was rearranging the plants. But, if you can avoid that, they do work well.

If you use them I suggest you cut them into much smaller pieces and insert one little piece at a time under each plant.


----------



## cold__blooded (Jun 5, 2009)

What about with inverts? Are they invert safe do you know?


----------

